# Isofix in Nissan xtrail 2005



## hcat (Nov 26, 2014)

Isofix Nissan xtrail 2005

I am desperate to get isofix in the back of my xtrail 2005. I wanted to buy lot and get fitted but the Nissan garage in Leic, uk. Said not possible. Can anyone else help?
My daughters car seat needs isofix points and I can't afford a new car right now..
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think such a thing exists. Wouldn't it be easier to get another type of child car seat?
What about a base like this
EasyFix base unit - Maxi-Cosi

From their site
The IsoFix method prevents incorrect installation of the car seat, but is no safer than when the seat is installed using the traditional method. IsoFix prevents incorrect installation because a colour indicator (red or green) is used to indicate the correct installation of various parts.


----------

